# Eat or don't eat ?



## Lesha T (Oct 28, 2001)

Hi everyone,I've been reading as much as I can about IBS and constipation and there seems to be alot of contradicting info (I don't mean just on this BB) everywhere. Some say eat bread some say don't, some say eat fruit others disagree.







I have IBS-C and have suffered for years. I do believe it has alot to do with diet ad exercise, but I am really confused about what I should and shouldn't do.







If anyone could please help me or give me a little shove in the right direction I would be truely grateful







Thanks Heaps


----------



## harmonize (Sep 10, 2001)

Have you really tried a good diet that might curb your symptoms? I mean- really tried it for long enough to see if it works? The scd diet usually works for I.B.S. If you don't want one quite that strict, there is a modified version of it that you can check out at www.crohns_ibd.homestead.com It worked for me. Don't give up. There is an answer somewhere.


----------

